# Cart



## TICA (Nov 23, 2016)

We are trying to decide on a cart to drive on the trail and local shows. What do you recommend? Should we include brakes? We'd appreciate your input and thoughts for us newbies




.

Thanks so much


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2016)

Haven't bought a cart in many years. I have a Jerald Runabout; not sure they are still in business. Try Iowa Valley Carriage, G & S Carts, Frontier Equestrian.

No brakes on a two-wheel cart.

Love to hear more about your horses!


----------



## PintoPalLover (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd love to hear more about your horses too,TICA


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd check your local Craigslist for Easy-Entry carts. I love ours... However, I make have gotten myself into trouble as I found these "Hyperbikes" and since they offer interest free layaway... I may have a new cart goal!

I believe you can show in the EE carts, but I only show for fun so I can't speak from experience :/

Welcome to the forum and hope to see and hear more of your adventures with your horses!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 25, 2016)

I have an easy entry cart with motorcycle tires as I used to drive on rough ground and like it alot. Where I show people use the easy entry carts but the shows are unrated.

Squeaks had a good idea about Craigslist, I see carts listed there often.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 25, 2016)

Showing in an EE depends on the type of show and the level.

In CDE's - EE's are usually a big no-no. The wheels/axles don't hold up to the torque applied - for me (my size and the type of driving I do) they don't hold up well on the trails we drive either. Our sulky cart and our EE are now heavier duty wheels w/ no-flat tires and the EE has a much heavier duty axle (that adds weight to the cart - it's much harder to lift into the back of our truck now).

What style/type you choose from there really depends on the size of your mini. There are some that are really nice, but won't work with the smaller minis as they are too heavy.

I have a couple of ponies that didn't do well with the all metal EE's. I've upgraded by having the shafts changed to wooden ones - but the cart itself is still a "rattley" metal cart. 1 pony still has a problem with it - she works with the wooden sulky cart or to farm equipment/wagon with a partner or two.

I've heard good things about the Jerald run-about. Others that I knew of are now out of business. What state are you in? There are several states that have GREAT Amish builders with very reasonable prices that can custom build carts to fit your horse(s). Wood or metal shafts/frames; various types of springs for seating, different types of wheels/axles.

I have a list of cart builders on our website (links to the right) and am working on a written list of Amish that don't have websites but do have catalogs and can send them to you...


----------



## TICA (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow, what a lot of terrific information. We are talking to an Amish cart maker. The one we are considering is an easy entry with wooden shafts and bicycle tires. He said that brakes could be installed and we weren't sure if that was something to consider?????

We have two minis one is 34 and the other is 38. We love our minis and big horses!

Thanks


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 27, 2016)

Don't know how the brake(s) would work on an EE sized to fit a 34" mini.

I do have a brake on a hafflinger sized Forecart (Pioneer) and my pair of 40" Shetland mares can pull it with the brake set and locked and/or with me standing on it (I even took it in to see if it was set right). It does slow them down, but does not stop them from pulling if they truly want to MOVE.

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipMATi_QLXyvFZsc2g0V7JTVWR3Ig8E0yFrsHAwo/photo/AF1QipPZRD4LtQKPKJIsD_S7ey0ttuvMmflPDGgLN9s5

Here is a pic of one of the carts built by Amish in Millersberg, OH. They could put a brake on it, but I decided that wasn't where I needed to spend my $$ - especially since it was/would have been awkward for me to use it.

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipOscQIl8Lu0t0jdGLp6UOJmYA-dTKxOLUWJdSFa/photo/AF1QipMKDLMarH9hQkhfHdXUnyJ4HmyK14Ry1cPcQ0jv

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipOscQIl8Lu0t0jdGLp6UOJmYA-dTKxOLUWJdSFa/photo/AF1QipNCaM_1W9oc6UJUdKSVhAe_3FGy2SQtKXhbdO09


----------



## jventresca (Nov 28, 2016)

I would highly recommend Pequea Carriage Shop. They're in Lancaster County, PA but I think they can ship all over the USA. I've had several of their carts and they've all been well balanced and durable. They have a website but they're Amish so if you ask for an email you'll get a scan of a hand written note. I own a Meadowbrook (my first mini cart - 20 years old and still in use). I had the springs replaced with heavier ones. This is the cart I used for axle draft experiments. I also put sleigh runners on it one of the few times we had enough snow for it. I have had three road carts, two stained, one painted. And they made a cute show cart in blue to my specs.

I would not recommend brakes on a two wheeled cart because when you step on the brakes the shafts are forced down. You can learn to use them but it's tricksy.


----------



## TICA (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the good information about adding a brake. I've been in touch with Pequea Carriage Shop. He was the one that said a brake could be added and it was something I hadn't thought about. I really like the springs on their carts. A couple of weeks ago while in Narvon, Pa., I saw his carts and really liked how it was made. So it sounds like adding a brake is something that I do not need. 

Thanks so much to everyone to helped this newbie!


----------



## jventresca (Nov 29, 2016)

TICA - Where are you located? I'm about 1 1/2 hours east of Narvon, PA. If you're close you could visit and try out the carts I have.


----------



## TICA (Dec 1, 2016)

What a generous offer Jventresca, thank you. We're about 3 hours from Narvon we just happened to be up that way for a show. I had talked to John about ordering a cart a few weeks back and was anxious to see one up close. I wasn't disappointed. I've only heard good things about his carts and can't wait!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 2, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOO, I so want to make a run up to PA!!!


----------

